

Phreeze - Ruby on Rails for Backbone.js + PHP - johnx123-up
http://phreeze.com/?utm

======
mikegirouard
This is cool, but is it possible to generate apps w/o relying entirely on
Ajax?

Truthfully, this style architecture is the root cause of almost all of our
support tickets. Our percieved load time has gone up quite a bit as data
tables, forms and property lists all need to be re-populated with every page
load...

If users try to trigger an editor prior to event handlers binding fully, at
best nothing happens; at worst unpredictable things (eg: orphaned
records/workflows, things only appearing to have been edited/deleted, etc).

And probably the biggest problem I have with giving this much responsibility
to the front-end is dealing with the mountains of interdependent JavaScript.

All these things are solvable, I know: for example push state helps with the
page load problems, event queuing helps keep ultra-clicky users in check and
having solid conventions helps keep JS organized properly; but I still find
myself always going back to relying on tried-and-true progressively-enhanced
HTML.

On that note, I have to give props as it is a breath of fresh air to see all
these great technologies used in a framework like this.

